# What dog would you think you would / could train??



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What sort of breed of dog would you think you could own / train??

Do you think age (your own) has anything to do with it?? Do you think personal ambiitions, or preferred breeds come into the equation??

I, myself have 2 GSDs that are more than willing to show what they are worth. I have had trouble with training groups, accidents etc. but am still willing to get these two GSDs through their SchH trials.

Would be interested in comments....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In purely detector dog work, I've trained; Corgis, Rottis, Standard Poodles, Labs, Chessies, Goldens, GSD's, Mals, Cairn Terriers, Bouviers and Dobermans. For dual purpose work GSD's, Mals, Rotts, Dobermans, Airdale and G. Schnauzer. My preference is GSD, only because I'm old, hard to change my ways and I always like Rin Tin Tin. 

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David, Hut ab!! Now that was interesating. Hardly dared to think someone had trained so many breeds!! 

My GSDs are taxing me more than my other breeds, something is going wrong here, don't you think?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've owned/trained (some of them lived with me for at least 6 months, but I didn't own them) Malinois, Rottweiler, Doberman, Beauceron, AST, APBT, Giant Schnauzer, Boxer, JRT. All of them except the JRT were trained in bitework, all of them (JRT included) were trained in obedience. I also have had Tervuren, but since they were long haired pups out of Malinois I count them as Malinois. For less than 6 months I had Dalmation and German Shorthair Pointer that we were trying to train as PP dogs, but they didn't work out so well LOL A few years later though a guy brought a few Dalmations out to the FR club for training who might have actually gotten Brevet's eventually. 

Although at some point I'll probably get something other then Malinois again, I think I'll always have at least a couple Malinois running around. I'd like to play with another Dobe eventually, and another bulldog (either APBT or AB), plus I'd like to get another small dog at some point.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like to have a Great Dane, and an Irish wolfhound as far as breeds I haven't had.

Breeds I have trained, well, I have trained an awful lot of different kinds of dogs. Other than the super rare breeds, I have trained most breeds.

As far as training for bitework, I would like to get a Great Dane from Russia and give one of them a go. I have worked a few in the bitework, and more than one of them was good enough to have done something other than PP work. Too bad the owner was so weird.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Irish Wolfhounds would be on my list too, Giant Schnauzer....not to mention one of Xena's pups and an Airedale :-\":-D 


So far: Bloodhounds (LOVE to "train" these guys), Mals, Dutchie, GSD, Labs, Coonhounds, Boston (parents), Border Collie (too soft for me), German Shorthairs and a Chessie....

And then there are the mixed breeds while growing up.......


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You had to bring that up. I am sooooo damn curious about how Don's pup would work. It is just not the right time. I got Esko, and Soda was bred yesterday, so it is going to be ****ing crazy here in a couple of months.

He sent me a pic of the little guy, and I like the chances. Wish someone would take him serious and give it a shot. Just gotta get more space......where it is WARM.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> In purely detector dog work, I've trained; Corgis, Rottis, Standard Poodles, Labs, Chessies, Goldens, GSD's, Mals, Cairn Terriers, Bouviers and Dobermans. For dual purpose work GSD's, Mals, Rotts, Dobermans, Airdale and G. Schnauzer. My preference is GSD, only because I'm old, hard to change my ways and I always like Rin Tin Tin.
> 
> DFrost


How were the Airedales and Riesenschnauters in dual purpose?? Easy to train - good workers?? One or two Riesenschanuzers are with the police in Switzerland but as far as I know, no Airedales in Schutzhund (police work).

The Chessie is also a breed I haven't heard of in detection work but from the ability, I would not write it off. How was it to handle?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff, when I started in dog sports, Great Danes were hovering on the outskirts!! Actually, after the official trials we had "championats", i.e. inofficial and maybe the "slowest dog to sit on command" fouled out etc. Here, they excelled to a point, especially in jumping. Toni's "dream" was a Great Dane but I couldn't get used to the angular aspects!!. We settled for a Landseer (white/black Newfoundland) and geez I'll never regret it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> The Chessie is also a breed I haven't heard of in detection work but from the ability, I would not write it off. How was it to handle?


In my opinion, if you get good lines in a Chessie, they can do anything. I have seen a couple in LEO work and the bitework was impressive (they were in training, NOT certified) for a floppy eared dog. 

Our Chessie was a gun dog, however, just watching her learn what we wanted and to be willing to do it for us, I would not hesitate to train one for other odors. They would probably be fine for live find as well, although our Chessie was rather "protective" and did not find other people interesting. 

I think that is one of the mistakes that people make when getting a Chessie.....they are NOT like the Labs....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote Kadi "also have had Tervuren, but since they were long haired pups out of Malinois I count them as Malinois"

I, too!!

What would be interesting would be how did you find the various breeds when training with them?!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> How were the Airedales and Riesenschnauters in dual purpose?? Easy to train - good workers?? One or two Riesenschanuzers are with the police in Switzerland but as far as I know, no Airedales in Schutzhund (police work).
> 
> The Chessie is also a breed I haven't heard of in detection work but from the ability, I would not write it off. How was it to handle?


The Airedales and Schnauzers were both excellant. We only had a few and those few were hand picked. As I recall the Airedale was a bit more intense, but both breeds were excellant. Chessies are great to work with. Carole said a mouthful though when she said; they aren't Labs. Very focused. They don't seem as concerned about making the handler happy. They do have attitudes and aren't afraid to express themselves. The worst dog bite we've had in the past 5 years is from a Chessie, single purpose drug dog. She resented one of the trainers (not her handler) taking her ball away from her. I've worked with other breeds but whether it's me, my training methods or the dog, I've not been successful. I've never been bashful about my feelings towards Border Collies (can't stand them and will NEVER train any more). I also detest Dobies and will not work with them again either. No offense meant to those that like them, I think they are the dumbest dog on the planet. I'm not a big Mal fan either, however, I do respect their drive to work. We have several. 

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Now that I can sign from what I've heard, David.

The "Chessie"is known over here as a good dog - handler must be a good dog handler, too, though.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I've owned/trained (some of them lived with me for at least 6 months, but I didn't own them) Malinois, Rottweiler, Doberman, Beauceron, AST, APBT, Giant Schnauzer, Boxer, JRT. All of them except the JRT were trained in bitework, all of them (JRT included) were trained in obedience. I also have had Tervuren, but since they were long haired pups out of Malinois I count them as Malinois. For less than 6 months I had Dalmation and German Shorthair Pointer that we were trying to train as PP dogs, but they didn't work out so well LOL A few years later though a guy brought a few Dalmations out to the FR club for training who might have actually gotten Brevet's eventually.
> 
> Although at some point I'll probably get something other then Malinois again, I think I'll always have at least a couple Malinois running around. I'd like to play with another Dobe eventually, and another bulldog (either APBT or AB), plus I'd like to get another small dog at some point.


 
The Rotti I really liked, except for his build LOL Not that he had a bad build.








He was a nice medium sized male (85 lbs), very athletic, etc but I realized when I had him that if I'm going to have a "thick" dog I prefer a smaller one, more in the 45-50 lb range. I don't mind heavier dogs, but I like them with more leg. He was a smart dog, nice bites, lots of drive, no stick issues (I was doing FR with him), awesome with family (including kids) and strange women, did NOT like strange men. Complete A-hole with some people, my decoys really didn't like him. If he'd been a Dobe you'd have never gotten him from me, but eventually I decided to get rid of him, just not my breed.

The GS was a very nice dog, except he was gunshy. But had a lot of drive, not crazy but plenty to work with, full/hard bites, switched between drives easily, did muzzle/civil work, very social but also fired up easily. High food and toy drive, reasonably athletic. Weirdest reaction to guns I've seen though, he didn't run, he didn't even flinch, he just shut down. You wouldn't even realize he had reacted until you couldn't get him to bite anything after the gun went off. But you could fire it right over his head and he wouldn't run, just wouldn't bite anymore. 

Loved my Dobes, very intelligent dogs, medium drives, good grips, althletic, switched drives easily, but the health issues became to much. When I found one that worked like I wanted it wasn't healthy, and when I found a healthy one it didn't work like I wanted.

The Boxer's were mainly prey dogs, VERY intelligent, a little to soft for my tastes and a tendency to pout about corrections. Super fun dogs that loved everyone but hard to get them to take their jobs seriously.

The APBT and AST were fun dogs, tons of prey, switched drives easily, nice hard biters, had to work them a little differently in obedience. They motivated well for food/toy but weren't that forgiving of corrections, the stubborn streak would come out and they would pout. 1 of them was also to "hot" with other dogs for my tastes, but the other 2 were great with other dogs. 

I've handled many other breeds, I used to work with a PP program that trained dogs are jogging partners. So we tried a wide variety of breeds that are known for their abilities in endurance, that's where the Dals and GSP came into play. We also had Great Danes, Airdales, Labs, Chessies, GSD, Dogo and tried Greyhounds. Plus some mixes and I'm sure I'm overlooking a few breeds. Volunteers did a lot of the exercise, training/handling of the dogs, but most of them lived at one main location while they were in training. The Greyhounds wouldn't do the bitework. The Dal and GSP did but not well enough to put them "on the street" with people, so they went into pet homes.


----------



## Katie Krall (Aug 29, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What sort of breed of dog would you think you could own / train??
> 
> Do you think age (your own) has anything to do with it?? Do you think personal ambiitions, or preferred breeds come into the equation??
> 
> ...


Very interesting topic. I'm looking to get a malinois in the next couple months and I definitely think there are a lot of factors that will determine whether a person is successful with their dog. I will say that I feel age has an impact, just because generally age and experience go hand in hand. I've worked with my boyfriend's GSD and his Mali and I can easily say that had I not met or interacted with these dogs prior to getting one of my own, I'd never be able to do it. I understand it'll be way different when I'm training this dog from a pup, but I think I'll have a better grasp on what I'm doing having worked with working dogs before (and because I know I'll have help from an experienced handler should I get stuck).


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Katie Krall said:


> I've worked with my boyfriend's GSD and his Mali and I can easily say that had I not met or interacted with these dogs prior to getting one of my own, I'd never be able to do it.


Shoot....I studied, researched and handled friends Mals for over a year before deciding to get one....and when she came out of the crate and attached to my chest (sweatshirt) tugging like hell....I thought "Oh SHIT, what did I do?" 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I've only trained and worked northern breeds (siberian, alaskan husky greenlanders, inuits and crosses of the above breed and a couple of mixes- elkhound/husky and GSD/ husky. Still want a nice GSD to train someday. Don't think I will ever be husky-less, though.
I like Buhunds and would like one of them, too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've trained half a dozen different terriers. Never an Airedale but I had a few in obedience classes I taught. Loved em, didn't think most of the handlers were "getting it" though.Chessie would be another right at the top of the wish list. 
Dog's I've personelly owned and trained at least in basic obedience
Collie x GSD, St. Bernard, St. Bernard mix, Rat terrier, Spitz, Wiemariner, Dane x GSD, Kerry blue terrier, Border terrier, Austrailian Shep, Mal, Norwich terrier, Bull Terrier, Pit, JRT, GSD. Some multiples of these breeds and toss in half a dozen mutts thru the yrs.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know I've trained Rotts, GSDs, 1 Dobe in the basic stuff. Then got into ABs and Pitbulsl. Having worked with the bulldogs which for me so far they've been easy to train. I would like to try a Mal and or a Dutchie at some point. I also have a sick desire to train a Standard Poodle in schutzhund.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Either a REALLY REALLY nice GSD or DS/Mal. I'm not terribly fond of shepherds but when they are nice, damn............. I can hardly take my eyes off a good one.

DS/Mal because I believe that they best represent dogs that I could work with and enjoy to the fullest both for their physical and working qualities.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> How were the Airedales and Riesenschnauters in dual purpose?? Easy to train - good workers?? One or two Riesenschanuzers are with the police in Switzerland but as far as I know, *no Airedales in Schutzhund (police work).*
> 
> The Chessie is also a breed I haven't heard of in detection work but from the ability, I would not write it off. How was it to handle?


I don't know of any Airedales in police work these days, but this kennel has been turning out some nice Schutzhund dogs for a few years:

http://www.vonerikson.de/index.htm


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

In Ukraine Airedal 
Neck von Erikson just passed mondioring 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax_AsKStLbo

In FCI world championship IPO Eyk von Erikson had nice score. In 2008 he had ( A99 B91 C 92)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6xxOIBa95g&translated=1

Giants can also work nice. Here is Akido
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiJE...3C6C359BA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1
This year Giant from Russia Lex v. Hatzbachtal had (90, 90, 80) in FCI IPO world championship. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5ZZj6f7DHI&translated=1

30 years ago in DDR first places in Meisterschaft went to Giant schnauzers
http://www.working-dog.eu/meisterschaft-details/324/28.-DDR-Meisterschaft-1989


----------



## Katie Krall (Aug 29, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Shoot....I studied, researched and handled friends Mals for over a year before deciding to get one....and when she came out of the crate and attached to my chest (sweatshirt) tugging like hell....I thought "Oh SHIT, what did I do?"
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hah! Lucky for me, I'll have plenty of help when mine explodes out of the crate and I have that momentary panic of 'he's going to eat me alive!'


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

If I had to train something without a foundation I could do any make or model of dog over 15-years old. General obedience, laying, staying etc.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> If I had to train something without a foundation I could do any make or model of dog over 15-years old. General obedience, laying, staying etc.


You sound pretty cocky and sure of yourself, I'd just love to see you exercise your training skills on my ole jrt lol


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> .... Do you think age (your own) has anything to do with it?? ...


Yes. After fostering a young and energetic Mal, I know that my age is a factor. :lol:

I'm probably not up to Border Terriers or JRTs any more, either. I like my granddogs a lot (Borders), but they are around my age now, in dog years. I shudder when I remember their puppy and adolescent years. :lol:

Bob's description (crazy lil bastages) is apt.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes. After fostering a young and energetic Mal, I know that my age is a factor. :lol:
> 
> I'm probably not up to Border Terriers or JRTs any more, either. I like my granddogs a lot (Borders), but they are around my age now, in dog years. I shudder when I remember their puppy and adolescent years. :lol:
> 
> Bob's description (crazy lil bastages) is apt.


My son just moved into his first house and confiscated the lil bassid! 
I miss him already! (The dog :lol::wink
With the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I suspect I'll always have one of them lil bassids around.


----------

